# Thorowgood saddles good and bad



## ironhorse (4 February 2009)

Would like some comment on Thorowgood saddles, good and bad.
Am coming to the conclusion that a synthetic might be the only thing that will fit my mare, and our saddler deals with Thorowgood.
What is the fit like and how easy are they to adjust?
How easy are they to keep looking smart - do they scratch/scuff?
Do they put the rider in a reasonable position - looking at a GP/VSD.


----------



## UKa (4 February 2009)

I like mine very much - have had it for over 4 years now and it is still going strong, no work has been needed on it either. Think they can be kept in good condition, I am certainly not putting too much effort into cleaning it or so but with it being synthetic there is no leather rotting or anything. I also swear by the light weight it has and a very good fit for my mare. I have one with high wither.


----------



## sandr (4 February 2009)

I have a T4 Cob and wouldnt have anything else, very comfy, good position, i cant fault it! 

Thorowgood as a company are also very helpful, should you have any problems, they redone my girth straps and re flocked mine as a good will gesture!


----------



## Donkeymad (4 February 2009)

I think they are great saddles, and would recommend them highly.


----------



## Kenzo (4 February 2009)

Scratch?  I had three and never scratched one, and my OH horse had a habit of knocking them off stable doors too!  I've had loads and they have all been great, even an old maxam that I bought over 10 years ago which has been used and abused is till all in working order and all stitching in place...although has not been used for years but when it was, it was used a lot!

I sold one recently which no longer fitted Mr M, had it since Feb 08 and the lady who bought it said it looked brand new, just keep them covered with a saddle cover, give them a wipe with a sponge once in a blue moon and that's it.

If the straps (not leather ones) stretch or get a little rough, you can replace them, they just tread back on.

You can have them re-flocked just like any other saddle.

Light weight.

Smart...specially the black ones.

Adjustable.

Wont go all green and mouldy in your tackroom, well not as easy as a leather.

Etd, had 4 actually but one got nicked


----------



## Paint it Lucky (4 February 2009)

I have a high wither one and think it is very good.  It has a suede effect seat which is very comfy and it pits you in a good position and fits my horse well.  Mine has the fish inserts so you can adjust the width which is a bit fiddly to do (i got my saddler to do it as was feeling weak!) but in theory not too hard.  My girth straps are a little worn but still perfectly useable (have had it nearly two years now and ride in it every day), I also have an older version for my other horse which is still going strong and is still in good condition.  Mine just get a quick wipe over every few days!  They are a lot easier to look after than leather saddles.


----------



## BobbyMondeo (5 February 2009)

All my saddles are Thorowgood and i love them, have ones with adjustable gullets they are all great, they look good especially the black ones , easy to clean and wont mouldy as easilly

would seriously recomend them to anyone


----------



## Accy (5 February 2009)

I have had T4 High Wither for my previous boy fantastic saddle, now have T6 GP and T6 Dressage for my lad love them my T6 GP i am into my second year with and it still looks like new. 
Cannot fault them as saddles only un happay as the new T6 GP I have got for my new lad no longer fits and have had to change it for a leather 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but horse comfort comes first


----------



## hussar (5 February 2009)

I've had 5 over the years, ranging from high-wither GP to endurance, and I couldn't fault any of them. They stay looking smart provided you wipe them over regularly, the stitching seems robust, the moveable thigh and knee blocks are great, and best of all they don't mind getting soaked!

In addition, and perhaps most importantly, I've never had a problem with the fit - I do get them checked every six months or so and sometimes the flocking needs adjusting, but my horses have never had pressure bumps or sores with them.


----------



## Jingleballs (6 February 2009)

I have the T4 GP and it's a fantastic saddle


----------



## jenmac_85 (8 February 2009)

I love mine. 

Have had it for over a year now - T4 G HI-Wither. It has handled alot of abuse recently, but still looks great. 

Jen
x


----------



## Louis (20 March 2009)

also look at the Kent and Masters - available now in leather!


----------



## Kallibear (9 April 2009)

Had loads and they're really nice saddles. Well designed, well made and last well. Only issue I've had are the older models (griffin etc) had very narrow panels at the back, making their weight bearing surface small and therefore high pressue. The new saddles are much better.

There's a range of different tree types (cob, normal Gp etc), all im different widths, so there should be one to fit most horses. Def get a saddler out to try all the different types.


----------

